# Classic Car Rescue: Mondays, Channel 5-8pm.



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Classic Car Rescue: Mondays, Channel 5-8pm.

Did anyone see this last night ? Would you let them near your prized classic car ? I don't think I would ! The glass sunroof left / replaced in the E Type..??? :doublesho

EDIT: Here's a linky... http://www.channel5.com/shows/classic-car-rescue


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

It was more reversing into the engine block that I'd be worried about


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It was a low brow wheeler dealers. Same spiel as Brewer too, bare metal respray my ****.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I know its a small thing, but not to mention the white wall tyres :wall:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Wouldn't let them numpties within a 1000 miles of anything remotely mechanical.

We need more of Mark Evans, "A car is reborn" type shows, he's a bright bloke, really enjoyed his little series a while back.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

A restoration program for CHAV's


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Classic Car Rescue - or - Classic Car Vandalism ?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Apparently there is a 911, in one of the episodes. I won't be able to watch that one without screaming at the tele.. It's a shocker of a show.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

What do you expect? Bernie without lepu is a boring show lol


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I was completely underwhelmed


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

For mainstream TV this is the type of motoring (entertainment) we have to put up with. Unfortunately if it was too much like the Mark Evans 'car is born' (as I would prefer) it would be uninteresting for the average viewer so they ham it up to make it more entertaining and this is what we get!

I wouldn't have put it past them to have stage managed the accidental crash into the engine stand although actually with those muppets you never know!


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

tmitch45 said:


> For mainstream TV this is the type of motoring (entertainment) we have to put up with. Unfortunately if it was too much like the Mark Evans 'car is born' (as I would prefer) it would be uninteresting for the average viewer so they ham it up to make it more entertaining and this is what we get!
> 
> I wouldn't have put it past them to have stage managed the accidental crash into the engine stand although actually with those muppets you never know!


It was convenient that the damage was limited to one small, below-the-line, panel wasn't it?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Jag with a kwik-fit style sun roof = yuk!


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

packard said:


> Jag with a kwik-fit style sun roof = yuk!


The seller must have spent the next 6 hours laughing after Bernie paid up for that thing. For someone who claims to have spent 50 years in the motor trade he didn't exactly do a good job of haggling.....or picking a car in the first place, come to think of it :lol:


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

I swear I saw Bernie's nose grow when the "expert" asked about the condition of the body after they "bare metalled" it. That thing looked like the far side of the moon!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

rob3rto said:


> "expert"


Expert???.... Rofl..

My mates 8 year old knows more about E-Types than that joker. The blinkin world is full of numpties with clip-boards masquerading as "experts" The shows just irritating.

£30K??

Left hand drive, Kwik-fit sunroof, automatic, no history, and repainted in different colour.. I don't think so..


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't forget - the white wall tyres add at least 15K


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

And not fogetting the cars been "pre-disaster-ed" by already being run into an engine block..:wall::wall:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

DampDog said:


> Apparently there is a 911, in one of the episodes. I won't be able to watch that one without screaming at the tele.. It's a shocker of a show.


 You could see the 911 in the background in one of the shots. 28 day deadline my @rse!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Not only could you see it, it was in primer in one shot then in full orange colour the next shot....


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

That's made me wince just thinking about it.. Ed China, and Mike look like intellectual giants compared to this lot..






"Hit it my son....."


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I quite enjoyed it for entertainment value, and they actually did take into account labour/time unlike Wheeler Dealers where it never includes Ed's (Paul!) time.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Brace yourselves ! Just checked the TV listings and its the episode where they, ahem, restore, a 911


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

yetizone said:


> Brace yourselves ! Just checked the TV listings and its the episode where they, ahem, restore, a 911


I'll have to watch it can't help myself, we are at a bit of a loss for decent motoring programs at the moment.. Maybe I should have a pillow at the ready so I can hide behind it.. Or throw at the tele..


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank heaven it wasn't only me that was close to tears when those two morons buggered up a decent car like that!!  that "Bernie" moron wants taking out and shooting!!! whenever I see that man he's just bodging stuff EVERY time!! are the TV watching public REALLY that thick as to believe idiots like him??  simply cant watch it any more,


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Echo the comments above about the 'expert'......£30k for that........ rather their money than mine :lol:

Can't believe anyone would take them seriously though, but it fills the screen for 30 minutes.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

what the hell colour did they paint that 911 in??????


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Can anyone remember the name of the "expert car valuer"? I want to get him to do an inspection on my car, so I can get a certificate that says it's worth twice what I know it is and tell everyone I've made 5 grand profit on it :lol:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

It made me lauge when the shower dodger with long hair siad "I think its a cut and shut", then it all kicks off for the TV. Then all the so called mechanics are standing around looking like they have been given a really hard maths sum to work out and the business/finance guy comes out and says "its not a cut and shut if there isn't a weld behind the screen" so out comes the screen no weld and the finance guy is the hero of the hour what a load of BS! Its a shame we can't get a propper car program on terrestrial tv these days! I really liked the car is born programs that actually showed the view how things were done properly!


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

Glaschu said:


> Can anyone remember the name of the "expert car valuer"? I want to get him to do an inspection on my car, so I can get a certificate that says it's worth twice what I know it is and tell everyone I've made 5 grand profit on it :lol:


here you go

https://www.rmauctions.com/specialists-bio.cfm?name=DylanMiles


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Captain Pugwash said:


> here you go
> 
> https://www.rmauctions.com/specialists-bio.cfm?name=DylanMiles


The valuations he's giving can't be doing his credibility any good, he's coming across as a reverse webuyanycar...


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, I I've just watched last nights episode and there is a certain repeat formula starting to pan out.

1. The Search. 2. The Haggling. 3. The Plan & Contrived Deadline. 4. The Crisis. 5. The Work. 6. The Reveal.

Really, its just "Changing Rooms For Cars" in all honesty. The 911 wasn't restored, it was 'made over' and made roadworthy. If sincere renovation was intended then surely the original silver colour would have been retained, or at the very least a correct heritage colour from the year of manufacture. Plus on each occasion so far in the series the engine has remained in the vehicle, unless I'm very much mistaken a full restoration would entail engine and gear box re-build and removal for when the shell is painted, especially with the choice of colour change. Hey ho - its just a daft TV show I guess !


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Looked like a half assed gash up.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Ross said:


> Looked like a half assed gash up.


Again! It will continue in this vein unfortunately. The show has followed the form of the older wheeler dealers but Bernie is more annoying than Brewer.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

is it just me or was the e-type AND the 911 made to look worse by taking panels off and spraying spray paint on them..
red spray paint on both cars, but not like red oxide primer as it wasn't uniform, more like lightly misting it from a distance quickly..

I'm done with it.. it's crap and the terrible continuity does my head in!


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

ENGLISH MOBILE MECHANICS!! WHERE ARE YOU??? Pfft


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

When I first saw the listings title, I had such high hopes for this TV series, but those expectations have been dashed on the rocks by a low-brow storm of unprofessionalism.

This show does not in any way represent the passion and care that true car restorers bestow on their projects. I know of a company that restores vintage Jaguars and the dedication they show to their craft is quite simply on a dfierent level in comparison and very 'different' to how the car restoration profession is portrayed by Bodgers Inc in this series. 

This show remains for comedy value alone.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

gordonpuk said:


> ENGLISH MOBILE MECHANICS!! WHERE ARE YOU??? Pfft


Bosch it :thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

yetizone said:


> This show remains for comedy value alone.


Totally agree, the show is borderline comedy slapstick.. It's just irritating because they're potentially decent motors to be saved. I wonder what next weeks cough "rescue" will be


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I didn't think it could get worse, it just has.
The back suspension falling out, looked like the spring had been cut
and what a lot of rusty old kit they fitted, and Bernie spraying! that
was just slapstick and why not spary it the original colour? At least
the engine bay would match.

And is there going to be a blue Mini soon, saw a body shell in the back ground.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

And why weld up the factory sunroof on that but not on the e type


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

It is getting worse, you never saw them fix any of the rot in the sills etc.

I did'nt see them remove the engine but it did look like the bay had been painted.

Bernie annoys me, the way he spoke to the guy selling the car, just plain rude in my book!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

The valuer was a joke and did his reputation no good at all.

He:
didn't lift the tailgate
look underneath
move the car forwards
get down to car level, just strolled round
look inside, just sat in it
check suspension, tyres, electrics

complete joke. 

And it was the wrong colour.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Viz should do a take on Bernie, I'd by it!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

gordonpuk said:


> Viz should do a take on Bernie, I'd by it!


+1.. "Bodge-it 'n' Scarper" Restorations, cars with bespoke milages by request..


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

theres a lot of bashing going on but i think its just refreshing to have a car programme on the tele that isnt top gear or 5th gear!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

RaceGlazer said:


> The valuer was a joke and did his reputation no good at all.
> 
> He:
> didn't lift the tailgate
> ...


Do do know the show is not in real time? :wave:

It would be pretty long if they did not edit bits out....I mean the whole show would just be the inspection, test and evaluation! :thumb:


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Mark Evans, Camper van crisis, beetle crisis, did it better.
I do wish Mark Evans would do another project, can't think what else he could do,
maybe a boat?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I see the MGB programme is a complete farce too. 

They had to buy a complete new monocoque chassis as their car was beyond repair. 

Somehow they failed to mention such an important detail.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I see the MGB programme is a complete farce too.
> 
> They had to buy a complete new monocoque chassis as their car was beyond repair.
> 
> Somehow they failed to mention such an important detail.


I managed to miss the show, but is it correct that they claimed to have bought a new shell for £1000 ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Glaschu said:


> I managed to miss the show, but is it correct that they claimed to have bought a new shell for £1000 ?


A few people wrote to channel 5 after noticing that the car wasn't quite right.

Channel 5 claimed the monocoque chassis was only £1000 and played down the significance of changing it.

Obviously being a monocoque it is a huge part of the car and MGB fans say that it would have been around £6-7000.

They obviously didn't want to let on that the car they bought was either too far gone, or more likely they weren't up to the job.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm gonna watch this tonight.

Just to get the missus back for X Factor at the weekend.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

CH5 have taken this episode down from their on-demand web site.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Does anyone know which car they are "attacking" tonight?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Ford Mustang


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

gordonpuk said:


> CH5 have taken this episode down from their on-demand web site.


I wondered about that, the first two seemed to still be available but not the MGB one.

Massacring a Mustang tonight, aren't they?


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I've removed this from my recording list, it's an insult!


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

"This is a pile of , why did you buy it???"

"If you'd like a chance to win this car, phone...."

Thanks, but.... :lol:


----------



## jedigav (Jan 22, 2011)

Mario "dropped" the windscreen. Terrible acting. I like programmes like this, but it's so hammed up with fake fights, moaning over costs etc. They wouldn't pay $3500 for a Ford Mustang which they are hoping to get over $20000 for!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

A Modern windscreen with a sun strip at that.

No way that came out of the 'Stang.

Then there is the dented drivers door that isn't dented when they roll it out of the seller garage. 

Why would the seller Prime up a car with all that box section rust?

They bought both cars shown and made one good one out of it. 

Through trying to make a show out of it, they are just coming off as crap.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Didn't watch it last night, and wont be in future either, my anger management psycho suggested it wasn't doing me any favours watching them ruin nice cars!! 

and in case anyone thinks I'm joking I'm not!!!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Have to say I don't offeb mutter at the tele, but it's a shocker, I woudn't let em near a spanner. I just wonder if they realise it's a bad as it is and just ham it up..

Never mind Wheeler dealers is on tonight, I think it's a TR6..


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I love any car, motoring and engineering tv but this is just taking the ****. Its the same format every week with them not showing the really interesting bits like how they actually fix stuff.

A car is born, american hot rod/chopper, english mechanics and wheeler dealers etc are far far better programs and they managed to be technical while also entertaining. Classic car rescue had the potential to be so much better that bald guy is an idiot and neither he or mario actually do anything really with the cars!

As for giving the cars away I'm really not sure I'd want them after they have 'restored them in 3 weeks'. I would however like to see how much people sell them for compared to that posh dude's valuation which always seem a little on the high side!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> I would however like to see how much people sell them for compared to that posh dude's valuation which always seem a little on the high side!


Have they ever actually sold one? I'm sure every episode I've seen they've given them away as a prize at the end of the show.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Natalie said:


> Have they ever actually sold one? I'm sure every episode I've seen they've given them away as a prize at the end of the show.


Thats right but I bet most people who win a car will sell it!


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

tmitch45 said:


> Thats right but I bet most people who win a car will sell it!


I reckon the only place you'd sell one of their "restorations" would be to that Strippers- Cars for Cash show :lol:


----------

